# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Magpie ball?

## MAballs

this is one of the craziest things i've ever seen at NERD



Compared to the Magpie blood python by VPI http://www.vpi.com/

----------

BEasy119 (11-23-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-24-2010),green farmer (09-29-2010),_jsmorphs2_ (10-29-2010),_KMS_ (09-27-2010),_lance_ (11-23-2010),_merdcme_ (09-26-2010),MissLeMew (10-11-2010),_oliverstwist_ (08-10-2011),_shelliebear_ (09-26-2010),_slackerz_ (08-10-2011),_steveboos_ (10-28-2010),The Bears (07-11-2011),wolfy-hound (07-11-2011)

----------


## rabernet

Hard to pick a favorite out of everything Kevin's producing this year, but that one sure is close!

----------


## DragonBallz

WOW!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 
I have a thing for reduced pattern  :Very Happy: 
Did he say what combo that is?  Looks like Spider and .....

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is one awesome looking snake!  I love it!

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

Holy freaking ...  :Surprised: 

I think that IS my favorite of the new NERD stuff this year. 

Great, I've been coveting the magpie blood for awhile now and now there are TWO magpie morphs to covet ...  :ROFL:

----------


## smd58

that ones great, but i think those two reduced patern ones at the end of your video are fantastic.

----------


## MAballs

> Did he say what combo that is?


Come on now LOL  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

oooo wow... hmm Pastel/superpastel-spiderr-enchi-woma/hidden gene ?? Never Mind That aa one neat Animal  :Very Happy:

----------


## DragonBallz

> Come on now LOL


One can only hope  :Very Happy:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

This is definitely my favorite!

----------


## MTovar

I love the Magpie Blood, so this ball is just nuts! love it love it! Thanks for posting this pic.

----------


## bones93

That is insane looking!

----------


## AaronP

I am all over that snake!

----------


## BoaFreak

Speechless!!!! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## wax32

Pretty cool.  :Very Happy:

----------


## shaunwithbite

Absolutly crazyyyy! I saw you video too... Very niceeee !

----------


## millinthewind

anyone want to guess whats in that snake?

I am betting on champagne, hidden gene woma, spider... :Razz: 

other thoughts?

----------


## KMS

Morph of the season.. :Good Job:

----------


## MAballs

> Morph of the season..


It's definitely got my vote too.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> anyone want to guess whats in that snake?
> 
> I am betting on champagne, hidden gene woma, spider...
> 
> other thoughts?


I would think the champagne would wipe everything out from what I've seen with other champagne combos. I haven't seen a woma/spider combo (with either line of woma). My guess is it has some combo of spider/pinstripe/enchi/woma (maybe even all three) to break the pattern up but not sure which ones.

----------


## TriniBP

I just saw this magpie ball at the Tinley show. It's pretty cool looking. It had a funny little thing going on with with its neck though. Maybe a wobble??

----------


## Rinaldo

wow super nice   :Smile: 


greeting Rinaldo

----------


## twistedtails

My guess is a Super Pastel Desert Spider.

----------


## saber2th

Both of them are CRAZY SWEET!   :Surprised:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

well after seeing it in person, heres my obversation

obviously has spider in it, it was labled as "magpie bee" and had the spider wooble

Head looks like a superpastel

The little pattern on the sides reminds me of how bumblebellies have alot of color coming down the sides, the white seems to mimic it, so I vote yellow belly in there also.

only thing I can think of possibly doing it, would be a clown, but I don't remember seeing a clown spider, anyone got pics to compare?

so I vote Super Pastel, Spider, Yellowbelly, Clown

NERD said it was the question of the day at tinley and their not telling us lol.

----------


## Ophis

i was able to see one in person @ the tinley expo. it had the worst wobble i have ever seen. but it looks really cool.

----------


## shescountry89

> this is one of the craziest things i've ever seen at NERD
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the Magpie blood python by VPI http://www.vpi.com/


*I have to agree, that ball was absolutely stunning! Their whole table was just incredible.*

----------


## Ophis

i think its yellowbelly, spider,desert and pastel

----------


## dragonboy4578

What a very cool looking snake!!! I love it! I want it!!!

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

Seen it in person at Tinley it is absolutely incredible!

----------


## Abrahamalga

> only thing I can think of possibly doing it, would be a clown, but I don't remember seeing a clown spider, anyone got pics to compare?
> 
> so I vote Super Pastel, Spider, Yellowbelly, Clown
> 
> NERD said it was the question of the day at tinley and their not telling us lol.


Nop :Wag of the finger: ...no clown in the magpie!!!

Just guessing...Desert enchi fire spider!!!

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Now that you mention it, I think you might have something with the Desert. Does anybody think it could have Vanilla and Fire in it? Something is causing that pattern and I'm wondering if they pattern of that combined with the Spider could produce this.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Now that you mention it, I think you might have something with the Desert. Does anybody think it could have Vanilla and Fire in it? Something is causing that pattern and I'm wondering if they pattern of that combined with the Spider could produce this.


Desert spider doesn't have a different pattern, nor does a fire spider.

----------


## MissLeMew

*grabby hands*  :Wuv:  Iwannit

----------


## Igby

BEAUTIFUL snakes!!!

----------


## hgrub

my guess is super enchi + pastel + spider + something new

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> Desert spider doesn't have a different pattern, nor does a fire spider.


You misunderstood me. I meant the combo of Vanilla AND Fire. The Vanilla Cream (that combo) does seem to affect the pattern. Check out this link to it:
http://www.captivebredreptileforums....lla-cream.html

I do think it has Desert in it but more because of the color, not the pattern.

----------


## Lolo76

That is _amazing_!!  :Bowdown: 

I visit Boston/MA about once a year (to visit my ancient grandmother & other relatives), and my next trip will HAVE to include a stop at NERD. Are they cool about having visitors?

----------


## Zach Spyker

I was mentioned above i'm also thinking super enchi pastel spider. And maybe some desert in there.
Awesome Ball!!!

----------


## KingPythons

You really couldnt tell us what combo that is? I find it funny that breeders dont wonna tell us at times. Its not like we can it make it next breeding season geezzz. Either way we will always have to play catch up unless you had bookuu bucks to buy everything then and there. :Sad:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

It's not necessarily that they won't tell you. Sometimes they are dealing with so many genes that they aren't sure what all is in it until it can be bred out. You have to remember that breeders like NERD could be dealing with two animals that have a combined 8 or even 10 genes.

----------


## MyNameisMatt

I think the real question is going to be, if it is an 8 or 10 gene combo as someone stated before, will they all look similar when you do that combo again, or will there be massive variation in color and pattern, etc.

----------


## InnoEcto

My guess would be something involving the following, but not limited to:
Enchi - Desert - Calico - Spider

And likely not a morph that will reproduce with such consistency.

----------


## papa wyrm

Whatever is in it, its a HOT snake. I'll bet the farm it has the hidden gene woma in it.

----------


## Pisces

Nice BP and Blood

----------


## lance

:Surprised:  wow first off amazing  :Surprised:  second when and where can I buy one and the blood python version of that?????

lance

----------


## pedipalps

Wow! That's very interesting!

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Coils

Saw this guy at the Chicago show last month, amazing snake! It's probably one of my fav morphs now.  :Good Job: 

Poor guy sure got stressed with all the attention though. Lil baby is QUITE the spinner!

----------


## mainbutter

Kevin brought the magpie to Tinley, it was even better to see in person.

Good stuff.

----------


## BEasy119

AFTER WATCHING YOUR VIDEOS, I HAVE LEARNED THAT KEVIN WILL NEVER TELL! LOL :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

A VERY NICE SNAKE!

----------


## zeromarch

suchh a sick snake  :Very Happy:  

definitely some of NERD's greatest work

there is definitely desert, enchi, yellow belly in here
but there is something that is making the pattern even more reduced and lighter so my guess is the fourth gene is fire, vanilla

----------


## MATTI

> suchh a sick snake  
> 
> definitely some of NERD's greatest work
> 
> there is definitely desert, enchi, yellow belly in here
> but there is something that is making the pattern even more reduced and lighter so my guess is the fourth gene is fire, vanilla


Dude, this topic is 6 months old!  :Embarassed: 

There are updated topics to be found on this animal!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

LOL I finally meet Kevin at yesterday White Plains Show :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: ... and of course I asked about Magpie.. 
He just smile and politely changed subject  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## RetiredJedi

I am so glad I found this site.  I had no idea there were such awesome animals as these.  INCREDIBLE... :Bowdown:  :Good Job:

----------


## muzikfreakah

Definitely one of the best out there :-) Like a work of modern art :-)

----------


## h00blah

Okay guys I think I've got this figured... Super enchi - pastel - spider - yellowbelly. Simple as that  :Very Happy: ... eh? eh?

----------

